
Zombies apocalypse might wipe out humanity in 100 days - saycheese
http://www2.le.ac.uk/news/blog/2017-archive/january/zombie-apocalypse-would-wipe-out-humanity-in-just-100-days-students-calculate
======
johnhenry
I feel like the 90% susceptibility rate is high. Does this mean that if I come
into contact with a single zombie, there is a 90% chance of it biting me?

